# Saddle Pads??



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

What kind of saddle pad are you looking for? Western or English? That'll influence your answers a lot  

Anyway, they make Thinline pads for both types of riding that I've heard wonderful things about. I just ordered one myself


----------



## dixieandboo (Jan 19, 2014)

Western. Thanks!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

dixieandboo said:


> Western. Thanks!


In that case I (and a great number of others) would probably recommend a quality wool saddle pad. Compared to synthetic fleece, gel pads, etc, they have much greater shock absorbing qualities, and kind of mold to better fit your horse and saddle. I've heard great things about 5 Star western pads, but as a mostly English rider that doesn't do too much western riding, the close to $200 (or over!) price tag was WAY more than I was willing to spend! 

I ended up buying this pad:
Diamond Wool Contour Felt Ranch Pad - Statelinetack.com

Seems to be a very well made pad for the price. Attractive looking, seems comfortable, and molds to the horse. Just make sure that you keep in mind that a saddle pad can't really fix stress caused from an ill-fitting saddle!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What type of stress are you talking? A pad won't fix poor saddle fit.


----------



## dixieandboo (Jan 19, 2014)

Just stress in general. We do alot of long trail rides that are through really rough terrain so I want him to be as comfortable as possible, And my saddle is fitted to him bought it and had it fitted perfectly only horse I use that saddle on is him.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm sold on the 5 Star saddle pads. Expensive but ohhhh so worth it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you can afford it, then something like an ESP or a 5 Star pad would be a good choice, but if you're on a budget like most horse people :wink:, then Diamond is a great company to go with. Most of the working cowboys I know (guys who put 8+ hours a day of _hard _labor on their horses) use Diamond felt pads because they are great quality and don't take a week's wages to replace when they wear out....and all pads wear out if you ride enough.

Most typical cheap pads are 1" thickness and so is this
1" Diamond Wool Contoured Tough Saddle Pad

But if you don't need that thick of a pad, then they also have a thinner one, but it's more expensive because it's made of different wool.
Diamond Wool 1/2" Contoured Cowboy Pad

They've also got one that's 3/4 inch if that would fit better.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My vote goes to 5 Star pads.


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

My vote is for the 5 Star also - I am a dealer for them - have been for YEARS - & they are the ONLY pads we use. We are in the mountains & ride some very rough, rugged trails & can be out for a whole day if we are riding up to one of the mountain lakes. The 5 Stars are heads above any other pad. they ARE 100% VIRGIN (new, not reworked or rewashed) wool. They have the highest concussion/compression rating of any of them. Here is an article that has alot of good information, although is lengthy. The 5 Stars are the F10 &11's they are talking about. Saddle Pads & What Manufacturers Don't Tell You! - 5 Star Equine Products | 5 Star Equine Products and besides being the best support, they will last you for years!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I switched to tod slones a while back and really like them so far. Ours were anywhere from $150-$230 depending on the size. The one I use on my problem mare is 30 x 32 and 1" thick it was $230 but most people don't need a 1" thick pad


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

The best saddle pad I ever had was a sheepskin pad which had very soft leather and was made by stitching two skins backwards to each other so the wool sides faced out, all shaped into English saddle shape with no bumps. Really well crafted, and expensive, but I got it half price for around $150 Australian. We'd get it sweaty and dirty but I washed it in woolwash and lukewarm water from time to time and it came up like new. It was thick, but not more than 1cm compressed when in use.

Unfortunately it, along with the saddle, was stolen in a burglary. Thankfully my tack was insured. My budget was largely determined by the insurance payout. I got a saddle fitter to come out with several saddles she recommended for my type of horse and had it fitted to my horse's back - gullet and stuffing both adjusted. I opted to spend the replacement money for the sheepskin on being able to afford the most suited saddle, and ride with a thin-ish, standard, wrinkle-free natural fabric pad at present to absorb the sweat. The saddle fitter said I wouldn't need a sheepskin if the saddle was fitted right, and that the saddle (English style All-Purpose) would probably have to be re-fitted if I started using a thick pad like that with it.

I do lots of long trails and my horse is super comfortable in our current tack. If I had any kind of rubbing issues I would look at going back to a sheepskin pad like I had, and getting the fitter to check out whether the gullet angle needed changing as a result.


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Ranch Tough Contoured Pad Something like this, is what I like.  I've had mine for about 2-3 years now and it's holding up very well! My horse doesn't seem uncomfortable. I used a different pad before this one, and she was not a happy camper. Definitely beats the $40 ones that have a cute design but very little padding or function.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ I just bought my second one. The first is still in service, but I've got a western saddle now so my daughter & I both need western pads. At $65, it is a great value!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

5 Star, Diamond, and Tod Sloane.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a canvas top-wool bottom pad that is super thick, but I got it free. I like it, and am hesitant to buy anything else. Especially seeing how awful, hot, and sweaty other horses get with the synthetic pads..  

I'm actually thinking of switching to a thick blanket or a blanket and liner. Won't be so hot in the summer and such, plus my girths will fit better without all that padding. Every horse I've used that pad on goes happily and in comfort... No matter how the saddle fits! It does take some serious breaking in though..


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

I have used a number of pads over the years, and bought a CSI a couple weeks ago. So far it is the best pad I have ever used. It comes with a 30 day trial and at the price it was, if I wasn't really happy with it, the pad was going back. So pleased two weeks in I bought a second pad.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

HnA Tack said:


> My vote is for the 5 Star also - I am a dealer for them - have been for YEARS - & they are the ONLY pads we use. We are in the mountains & ride some very rough, rugged trails & can be out for a whole day if we are riding up to one of the mountain lakes. The 5 Stars are heads above any other pad. they ARE 100% VIRGIN (new, not reworked or rewashed) wool. They have the highest concussion/compression rating of any of them. Here is an article that has alot of good information, although is lengthy. The 5 Stars are the F10 &11's they are talking about. Saddle Pads & What Manufacturers Don't Tell You! - 5 Star Equine Products | 5 Star Equine Products and besides being the best support, they will last you for years!


Slightly off topic... how would one in Canada go about finding one? There are no dealers here :-( I'm looking for an english one...


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> Slightly off topic... how would one in Canada go about finding one? There are no dealers here :-( I'm looking for an english one...


I know K&K saddlery and Irvine's western wear in Alberta carry five star and I think Jones Boys does as well. I have had good luck ordering stuff from K&K as their shipping rates were very reasonable. K&K have ordered in stuff they don't have in the store and then shipped to me once they got it.


----------



## LexyBlake (Jul 28, 2013)

5 star saddle pads are really good!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll stick with my $40 100% wool felt pad and the 100% wool blanket on top. It's hygroscopic properties wick sweat from the horse's back which keeps it from overheating.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I'll stick with my $40 100% wool felt pad and the 100% wool blanket on top. It's hygroscopic properties wick sweat from the horse's back which keeps it from overheating.


Saddlebag, what brand is your $40 felt pad? That's right up my alley!


----------



## dbranch (Sep 18, 2014)

5 star! Also have had good luck with impact gel and classic equine esp pads


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried an smx air ride pad (with the felt bottom instead of wool)? OP-Sorry to Hijack your thread. I have an equipedic pad right now that I really like, but it does feel a little unstable. I also have a reinsman wool pad, but it is too long for my short backed morgan.


----------

